# Hose unter fahhradhosd



## Tomolus (16. November 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum

Ich seh hier bei uns in Stadt öfter Fahrrad Kuriere die kurze Radshorts tragen und darunter ne lange Unterhose oder funktionswäschd.

Könnt ihr sowas empfehlen oder lieber ne langehose ist mehr für mich zu Frühjahr gedacht wenn es halt nur 8'c sind

Vielleicht hat jemand nen Shop die so was anbieten


----------



## Jocki (16. November 2012)

Ich schätz die tragen beinlinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomolus (16. November 2012)

So was gibts auch echt wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## potsdamradler (16. November 2012)

Helden in Strumpfhosen


----------



## SamLawry (16. November 2012)

Die Kombi: kurze Radhose mit Sitzpolster und lange,enge Laufhose kann ich empfehlen.
Allerdings: die Radhose unbedingt drunter tragen und die Laufhose darüber, auch wenn es andersrum schicker aussieht. Ehrlich, ist besser.


----------



## Tomolus (17. November 2012)

Ok aus welchem Grund


----------



## Robby78 (17. November 2012)

Weil das Polster der Radhose direkt auf der Haut sitzen muss. Eine Laufhose würde u.U. mit ihren Nähten drücken, da sie nicht für das Sitzen auf dem Sattel hin optimiert ist. Außerdem kann man die darübergezogene lange Hose auch so einfacher bei Bedarf ausziehen.
Besser als Lauftights darüber sind allerdings eigens dafür gemachte Hosen ohne Polster, da sie vom Schnitt her für die Sitzposition auf dem Rad besser sind.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2012)

kurze trägerhose und laufhose darüber ist aus meiner erfahrung nichts.
die laufhose war bei mir nur am rutschen. 

trage entweder ne kurze trägerhose und beinlinge, oder ne lange radhose.
bei 8°C würde ich zu ersterem greifen.


----------



## flametop (17. November 2012)

ich fahre gerne kurze radhose-lauftights-shorts darüber.


----------



## SamLawry (17. November 2012)

_"Weil das Polster der Radhose direkt auf der Haut sitzen muss."

_Genau.

_"die laufhose war bei mir nur am rutschen"_

Eben, wenn ich sie drunter trage sitzt halt auch die Radhose mit ihrem Polster nicht mehr korrekt. Meine Laufhose ist sehr eng, ich komme so einfach besser klar.

Ist halt ne preiswerte Alternative, wenn man schon einige kurze Radhosen hat.
Für richtig kalt, also dann, wenn Pinguine erfrieren, hab ich ne lange Winterradhose mit Polster.


----------



## Schildbürger (17. November 2012)

SamLawry schrieb:


> Die Kombi: kurze Radhose mit Sitzpolster und lange,enge Laufhose kann ich empfehlen.
> Allerdings: die Radhose unbedingt drunter tragen und die Laufhose darüber, auch wenn es andersrum schicker aussieht. Ehrlich, ist besser.



Das mache ich auch, zudem hat man eine große Auswahl an Hosen die man drüber ziehen kann.
Oder auch noch eine lange Sportunterhose uber die Radfahrhose und dann noch eine Laufhose z.B. wenn es richtig kalt ist.
Die Hosen müssen aber schon gut sitzen. Ich habe keine lange Hose mit Polster mehr, bei zwei Hosen habe ich die Polster rausgetrennt, du waren nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco1977 (18. November 2012)

ich trage wenns kälter ist, eine Softshellradhose
wenns noch kälter ist, kurze Hose drüber
und wenns schweine kalt ist, kommt statt kurze Hose eine Crosshose zum Einsatz


----------

